# Battery for Lowrance Fishfinder



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp with GPS on my Ultra 4.3 and a 12 volt 9 AH battery. Its not a new battery but today I fished for 3.5 hours and it was down to 1/3 charge on my little 12 volt battery checker. Shouldn't I be getting more time?


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

From looking at a spec sheet on the Elite 4 it looks like it typically pulls around 1.1 amp/hour.......your unit may pull more so check the spec sheet to verify. Battery age could have something to do with it also.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

roostertail said:


> I have a Lowrance Elite 4 Chirp with GPS on my Ultra 4.3 and a 12 volt 9 AH battery. Its not a new battery but today I fished for 3.5 hours and it was down to 1/3 charge on my little 12 volt battery checker. Shouldn't I be getting more time?


Sounds about right ..


If you want longer time get a bigger mah battery. Or change your settings to lower dimmer, refresh rate etc ..


----------

